# Brooctal derroición de Mónica Belluci



## Topacio (25 May 2022)

En la segunda foto se ve muy Charo.
Pro no quita que fue (y es) de las mujeres más bellas que existieron jamás


----------



## Maxim Gorki (25 May 2022)

Fue muy hermosa.

57 tacos, como dice Bob Dylan: time is an ocean.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 May 2022)

Nunca he sido muy devoto de esta mujer.
Yo era más de Laetitia Casta.


----------



## Rocker (25 May 2022)

Son 57 años, algunos no se qué esperáis. Y aún no le faltarán follamigos si quiere de su edad incluso más jóvenes, yo mismo incluido aún le daba un buen meneo.

Al menos envejece dignamente no como las divas de hollywood que da pena verlas, se convierten en monstruos por la obsesión de mantenerse jóvenes, como Cher, que cuando se muera, aún habrá quien diga, si aún era una chavala. 

Luego está Renée Zellweger que con 53 años y mil pinchazos de botox está que mete miedo; para eso prefiero a Naomi Watts que hace tiempo que deja verse envejecer con naturalidad y tiene 53 años también.


----------



## Esse est deus (25 May 2022)

Es de las cosas menos brutales que he visto


----------



## remerus (25 May 2022)

Mientras no quede trastornada como Paula Vazquez.


----------



## Jake el perro (25 May 2022)

Al menos ha sido un bellezón, otras no fueron guapas ni de bebés y se lo han creído


----------



## Maxim Gorki (25 May 2022)

Leticia Sabater, 55 palos.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (25 May 2022)

Charini


----------



## Oneiros (25 May 2022)

Yo creo que lo relevante no es el muro, sino que no se ha dejado la cara como una pandereta. Aun con la edad que tiene sigue siendo muy juapa y no es precio tensar nada. Melafo antes, durante y después. Que le quiten lo bailao al hijodepvta de Vincent Cassel!!!


----------



## Falcatón (25 May 2022)

¿Y qué esperábais? Es la naturaleza, inevitable. Los que seáis jóvenes comparadla con vuestra madre y los que no lo seáis con vuestra mujer, a ver quién sale ganando.

Más que MILF (Mother I wouLd Fuck) yo la definiría como MIWR (Mother I Would Respect).


----------



## Wotan2021 (25 May 2022)

A mi me parece una mujer de 57 años guapísima y sin operaciones raras, ojala todas se conservasen la mitad de bien. Melafo antes y ahora.


----------



## Cicciolino (25 May 2022)

Prefiero cualquier pancha gorda que a la Belluci en su prime.


----------



## gold digger (25 May 2022)

Momia Belluci


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Leticia Sabater, 55 palos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069817



mucho mejor leticia sin duda...


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

No está mal, aunque para esa edad y para los cuidados estéticos que tiene a su alcance pudiera tener menos derroición en la cara, es cierto, está más mayor de cara de lo que una mujer de 57 años bien conservada pueda estarlo. 

Lo que ocurre con Monica Belluci es que habiendo sido, y aún siendo, guapísima, le falta algo....no sé, creo que ese algo que le falta se llama encanto, ángel, ....siempre ha sido demasiado siesa, demasiado esfinge. Repito, le falta algo, no tiene ángel; tampoco es lo que se llama sexi. No sé si me entendéis.


----------



## Viviendo (25 May 2022)

Lo pense en una peli que he visto el otro dia, Memory, pero conserva el porte, la elegancia de mujer de mucho nivel, las italianas siempre me han parecido de un nivel muy bueno por eso, no tanto por que sean muy guapas, claro que yo sali de mi provincia directo a la erasmus y me alucinaba con el nivel de estas y de las francesas


----------



## lonbo (25 May 2022)

Es guapa, no se ha destruido la cara ni el cuerpo con operaciones y lleva con dignidad la edad que tiene. Para mí aunque no sea un diez sigue estando muy cerca.


----------



## imaginARIO (25 May 2022)

Incluso ajada, sigue teniendo clase.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 May 2022)

Es guapa, elegante y tiene clase.

No es una puta guarra ordinaria polioperada, este tipo de mujeres es raro de encontrar.


----------



## nelsoncito (25 May 2022)

Han engañado muy bien a la gente. Todos envejecemos. Evidentemente, alguien con 57 años no tendrá la misma piel que alguien con 17.

Parecéis imbéciles con la tontería del muro.


----------



## Covaleda (25 May 2022)

Tiene 57 años.

Maricones.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> No está mal, aunque para esa edad y para los cuidados estéticos que tiene a su alcance pudiera tener menos derroición en la cara, es cierto, está más mayor de cara de lo que una mujer de 57 años bien conservada pueda estarlo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre con Monica Belluci es que habiendo sido, y aún siendo, guapísima, le falta algo....no sé, creo que ese algo que le falta se llama encanto, ángel, ....siempre ha sido demasiado siesa, demasiado esfinge. Repito, le falta algo, no tiene ángel; tampoco es lo que se llama sexi. No sé si me entendéis.



No, creo que no te entendemos. Yo por lo menos no.


----------



## Stalkeador (25 May 2022)

Igual va a estar así toda la vida:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 May 2022)

Sigue siendo un espectaculo de mujer aun con 57 años.

lo que hay por aqui es mucha maricona que jamas vio una mujer de verdad en su vida.
si la veis con 57 años desnuda, se os empalma para 2 meses.

MARICONES !!!!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> No está mal, aunque para esa edad y para los cuidados estéticos que tiene a su alcance pudiera tener menos derroición en la cara, es cierto, está más mayor de cara de lo que una mujer de 57 años bien conservada pueda estarlo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre con Monica Belluci es que habiendo sido, y aún siendo, guapísima, le falta algo....no sé, creo que ese algo que le falta se llama encanto, ángel, ....siempre ha sido demasiado siesa, demasiado esfinge. Repito, le falta algo, no tiene ángel; tampoco es lo que se llama sexi. No sé si me entendéis.



No es una puta, fin.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 May 2022)

57 Años










Por qué para Mónica Bellucci no pasan los años


Nos la hemos encontrado en el estreno de una nueva película italiana y tenemos alto claro. A los 57, queremos ser como ella




www.abc.es


----------



## Tanchus (25 May 2022)

Ha sido, es y será una mujer elegante y con clase. Y eso no lo puede decir el 99% del género femenino. Por muy voluptuosas y turgentes que estén en la veintena, el paso del tiempo es inexorable. Mónica Bellucci (que no Belluci) está así a sus 57 años. Hay que saber asumir el paso del tiempo y hacerlo con elegancia. Me gustaría ver cómo llegan a esa edad las canis que ahora lucen curvas (silicona mediante en gran parte de los casos) y tatuajes. La mayoría cuando llegan a los 40 se han transformado en algo patético, a los 50 en algo grotesco y a los 60 están pidiendo a gritos la eutanasia.


----------



## lonbo (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> No está mal, aunque para esa edad y para los cuidados estéticos que tiene a su alcance pudiera tener menos derroición en la cara, es cierto, está más mayor de cara de lo que una mujer de 57 años bien conservada pueda estarlo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre con Monica Belluci es que habiendo sido, y aún siendo, guapísima, le falta algo....no sé, creo que ese algo que le falta se llama encanto, ángel, ....siempre ha sido demasiado siesa, demasiado esfinge. Repito, le falta algo, no tiene ángel; tampoco es lo que se llama sexi. No sé si me entendéis.



Vamos que tú, como muchos, yo obviamente no, prefieres esto...


----------



## acitisuJ (25 May 2022)

Hay que ser un poco tonto para creer que una persona (sea hombre o mujer) va a estar fisicamente igual con casi 60 años que con veinte años. Esa mujer está estupenda para su edad.

P.D:
Al igual que todos cagamos, todos envejecemos y todos seremos una ruina fisicamente tarde o temprano, si no nos morimos antes.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 May 2022)

Esos pieces eran top


----------



## Sementalytal (25 May 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Es de las cosas menos brutales que he visto



BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 May 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Ha sido, es y será una mujer elegante y con clase. Y eso no lo puede decir el 99% del género femenino. Por muy voluptuosas y turgentes que estén en la veintena, el paso del tiempo es inexorable. Mónica Bellucci (que no Belluci) está así a sus 57 años. Hay que saber asumir el paso del tiempo y hacerlo con elegancia. Me gustaría ver cómo llegan a esa edad las canis que ahora lucen curvas (silicona mediante en gran parte de los casos) y tatuajes. La mayoría cuando llegan a los 40 se han transformado en algo patético, a los 50 en algo grotesco y a los 60 están pidiendo a gritos la eutanasia.



Cierren el hilo


----------



## Cuqui (25 May 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> En la segunda foto se ve muy Charo.
> Pro no quita que fue (y es) de las mujeres más bellas que existieron jamás



Mis cojones, hay y ha habido miles de mujeres mas bonitas que la Belluci. Pareceis feminas encumbrando a los importantitos.

MARICON.


----------



## mikiflush (25 May 2022)

Pues no está mal para tener casi 60 años. Y sin chapa y pintura.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 May 2022)

Feuchi


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

lonbo dijo:


> Vamos que tú, como muchos, yo obviamente no, prefieres esto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069910



Yo NO prefiero nada, porque yo soy una mujer también y opino como mujer y no tengo preferencias sobre otras mujeres. Me parece mucho más guapa Mónica Belluci que la momia enyesada de Nicole Kidman, eso sí.


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No, creo que no te entendemos. Yo por lo menos no.



Pues ya habrá quien me entienda, creo que me he explicado.


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> No está mal, aunque para esa edad y para los cuidados estéticos que tiene a su alcance pudiera tener menos derroición en la cara, es cierto, está más mayor de cara de lo que una mujer de 57 años bien conservada pueda estarlo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre con Monica Belluci es que habiendo sido, y aún siendo, guapísima, le falta algo....no sé, creo que ese algo que le falta se llama encanto, ángel, ....siempre ha sido demasiado siesa, demasiado esfinge. Repito, le falta algo, no tiene ángel; tampoco es lo que se llama sexi. No sé si me entendéis.



Opino igual. Mónica Belluci es una de las mujeres más guapas de la historia pero le falta angel. Creo que es debido a su tristeza y carácter


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Opino igual. Mónica Belluci es una de las mujeres más guapas de la historia pero le falta angel. Creo que es debido a su tristeza y carácter



Alguien que entiende lo que he dicho, patatas bravas


----------



## HaCHa (25 May 2022)

La que da puto asco es Madonna con sus implantes de culo.
Si estás viejo pues lo aceptas y es ley de vida, joder.


----------



## DOM + (25 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Nunca he sido muy devoto de esta mujer.
> Yo era más de Laetitia Casta.



Lo mismo. Laetitia era una diosa. Y con lo sensual que es el frances en mujeres....


----------



## DOM + (25 May 2022)

A esas edades, o mucho antes, es cuando muchas empiezan a hacerse las victimas y "que si no me contratan, me cosificaron, me hicieron tal..." y abrazan el feminismo como manera de seguir mamando.

Espero que esta señora mantenga la dignidad


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Lo mismo. Laetitia era una diosa. Y con lo sensual que es el frances en mujeres....



Leticia Casta tenía cara de conejo y de no tener muchas luces.


----------



## Poseidón (25 May 2022)

Pues yo me la fo yin dudar


----------



## DOM + (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Leticia Casta tenía cara de conejo y de no tener muchas luces.



Casi ninguna es brillante, viven de su físico y empiezan de adolescentes.
No he visto un conejo tan sexy en mi vida


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

¿Podríamos ser una mijilla más finos en los comentarios? vamos, digo yo.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (25 May 2022)

Siempre será Perséfone.

Le ha dado dos vueltas al marcador de estar buena.


----------



## vurvujo (25 May 2022)

Normal, por la edad que tiene.

Por suerte hay un clon:


----------



## lagartiniano (25 May 2022)

Seria derroicion si se hubiese puesto labios de salchicha, tetas de goma, 2kg de botox, reconstruido el potorro como la sabater, etc, esto se llama envejecer con dignidad

Por otra parte, casi siempre ha tenido una expresión facial como de oler mierda, lo cual cuanto más envejece menos favorece (para mi gusto personal)


----------



## lagartiniano (25 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Normal, por la edad que tiene.
> 
> Por suerte hay un clon:




Si que es un clon, pero bastante mejorado al menos en imagen (la expresión, hace muchísimo)


----------



## birdland (25 May 2022)

Está muy buena , pero mucho 

Y como dijo otro tiene cara de oler mierda … debe de ser insoportable


----------



## Greco (25 May 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Igual va a estar así toda la vida:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069896



A esto era a lo que entraba yo al hilo...

Madre mía cómo estaba la moza, ya lo han dicho 10/10, yo no he visto ninguna mejor...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Nunca he sido muy devoto de esta mujer.
> Yo era más de Laetitia Casta.


----------



## Murray's (25 May 2022)

Ufffff 

El muro le ha llegado


----------



## loveisintheair (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Yo NO prefiero nada, porque yo soy una mujer también y opino como mujer y no tengo preferencias sobre otras mujeres. Me parece mucho más guapa Mónica Belluci que la momia enyesada de Nicole Kidman, eso sí.



Nicole Kidman me da grima. (También soy mujer)


----------



## Gouel (25 May 2022)

Derroicion dice la maricona.
Que tiene casi 60 años, gilipollas.


----------



## Isagoge (25 May 2022)

lonbo dijo:


> Vamos que tú, como muchos, yo obviamente no, prefieres esto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069910



Travelo detected


----------



## vinavil (25 May 2022)

Por suerte hay un clon:








[/QUOTE]




A saber que bicho hay detrás.


----------



## vurvujo (25 May 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Por suerte hay un clon:






A saber que bicho hay detrás.


[/QUOTE]


También creo que es eso.
Seguramente es una tía con cierto parecido y usan la técnica esa de poner la cara de MB, porque entre vídeo y vídeo se ve diferente.


----------



## damevenenooooo (25 May 2022)

yo me la follaba a ella y a su perro llevo muy mala epoca


----------



## vinavil (25 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A saber que bicho hay detrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hay que reconocer que incluso sale ganando, porque esta no pone cara de oler mierda como la autentica y carece de ese ictus de persona desagradable que tiene la original.

A mí nunca me gustó.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> ...
> 
> Lo que ocurre con Monica Belluci es que habiendo sido, y aún siendo, guapísima, le falta algo....no sé, creo que ese algo que le falta se llama encanto, ángel, ....siempre ha sido demasiado siesa, demasiado esfinge. Repito, le falta algo, no tiene ángel; tampoco es lo que se llama sexi. No sé si me entendéis.



No.


----------



## Furymundo (25 May 2022)

siempre me parecio una gitanuza


----------



## propellerman (25 May 2022)

Si no es con los 40 será con los 45
Si no es con los 45 será con los 50
si no es con los 50 será con los 55
.......

El final del jijiji antes o después llega, la biología es así de machirula y heteropatriarcal hermanas.
Satisfayer / viajes a Senegal financiados por la SS para toda/e/u/i s ya hdp, yo sí te creo hermana

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pandiella (25 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Esos pieces eran top



joder, tiene 7 dedos


----------



## Ynos (25 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Son 57 años, algunos no se qué esperáis. Y aún no le faltarán follamigos si quiere de su edad incluso más jóvenes.



Incluso más jóvenes dice, la mayoría del foro de más de 30 se la cepilla.


----------



## propellerman (25 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Son 57 años, algunos no se qué esperáis. Y aún no le faltarán follamigos si quiere de su edad incluso más jóvenes.



"Amigos" más jóvenes poniéndoles una Américan Expréss dentro de la cartera puede tenerlos ella y cualquier señora ya talludita, si no es de ésa manera lo dudo mucho; 57 años ya son muchos por mucho que te operes, y el hombre por naturaleza traga mierda de las mujeres en cantidades industriales mientras estén percutibles, pero a cambio es despiadado con las arrugas y la flacidez

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## superloki (25 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Leticia Sabater, 55 palos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069817



Vaya tela... el día que se ponga a hacer películas de terror en cine independiente, se forra...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Normal, por la edad que tiene.
> 
> Por suerte hay un clon:



Esa cara tiene algo raro. Como han dicho yo creo que es un montaje de esos que hacen ahora.

En cuanto a la Bellucci sigue siendo guapa con 57 tacos. Quien hable de "muro" por enésima vez o es gilipollas o todavía no sabe lo que quiere decir ese concepto. 

Ya quisieran muchos que su mujer con esa edad tuviese ese aspecto.


----------



## HaCHa (25 May 2022)




----------



## gonzalo11 (25 May 2022)

comparate tu con una foto 40 años antes (si es que existias)


----------



## El pernales (25 May 2022)

Para mi, la bellucci es como el imperio romano. En su época de mayor apogeo estaba impresionante, pero viendo aún sus ruinas me parecen bellas. Quién tuvo, retuvo, dice el refrán


----------



## propellerman (25 May 2022)

Ya bueno, pero es que yo cómo hombre no soy un infeliz que niega eso y la mayoría de mis amigos y conocidos están igual, y si se amontonan con una chavala joven poniendo ellos la mayoría de la pasta pues saben porque están con ellos y que si en lugar de ganar una pasta al mes fueran camareros o repartidores no los tocarían ni con un palo. En cambio la mayoría de las mujeres de mediana edad liadas con chavales jóvenes a los que meten en casa y mantienen que he conocido se engañan así mismas y dan risa con lo del amor no tiene edad, la edad son números, los 45 son los nuevos 25, los 50 los nuevos 30 etcétera

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Nunca he sido muy devoto de esta mujer.
> Yo era más de Laetitia Casta.



¿Pese a los dientes?


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (25 May 2022)

Esa mujer se ha mantenido IMPRESIONANTE durante más tres décadas. Anda que con 42 no estaba tremenda , como de hecho , nunca han estado millones de hembras de 22 , ni estarán.

Olé por ella , hasta de mayor conserva una belleza que no te hace hervir la sangre, pero te hace apreciar la elegancia con que lleva su edad.


----------



## elchicho47 (25 May 2022)

Mucho criticar y mas de uno pagaría por una paja cubana con sus tetas y una mamada.


----------



## estupeharto (25 May 2022)

La mayoría de actrices y famosetas van siempre muy emperifolladas, maquilladas, operadas.
Al natural no son lo mismo. Súmale 20 tacos más de los 30 y ahí ya el cambio es notorio. Ley de vida.
Más tontas son las que fuerzan la máquina de aparentar porque la hostia es más grande. Por un lado quieren vender su producto para ganar dinero, pero por el otro aceleran la derroición. Nadie se escapa. Aunque algunas se conservan muy bien.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (25 May 2022)

Una mujer de bandera. Cuando era joven por razones obvias y ahora que es mayor sigue tendiendo clase y estilo sólo mirándole a la cara. Claro que tiene arrugas y bien orgullosa que las luce, sino no se haría esa foto sin maquillar. Comparad esa cara con cualquiera de las momias jolibudienses que pululan por ahí, con caras de momia, labios de salchicha fránfur y tetas siliconadas recauchadas treinta veces.


----------



## bangkoriano (25 May 2022)

Le ponía una naranja en la boca y le chupaba el coño hasta que saliera Fanta.


----------



## Vientosolar (25 May 2022)

En este foro nos maravillamos día sí y día también de que no somos eternos, de que llega un momento en que las células ya se nos renuevan poco y nos ponemos viejos. Nos aferramos a la ilusión de que nosotros nos libraremos, y nos espanta ir viendo como los demás no libran, uno a uno van cayendo.

A mí me gusta seguir las vidas de actores desde el principio del cine, era lo mismo que ahora. Belleza unos años, un par de décadas, tres a lo sumo, y se acabó. Es una putada que el espíritu sea siempre joven, pero que el cuerpo y los sentidos vayan decayendo. Y una faena que no nos hayan educada en la realidad de la vida. Las religiones explicaban que estamos de paso, y que veníamos a hacer algo al mundo, pero en verdad para la mayoría de la Humanidad nunca ha habido demasiada libertad de elección, más allá de sobrevivir e intentar que los hijos de puta que mandan no nos esclavicen demasiado. 

Esta mujer fue muy guapa y se conservó increíblemente hasta hace poco, según tengo entendido. Yo también tengo la suerte de parecer unos cuantos años menor a lo que soy, pero hace tiempo que cambié el chip para enfocarme en actividades que no dependan de la edad. El día que inventen algo que revierta la edad, pastillita y vuelta a los 20, pero no por ahora.


----------



## ahondador (25 May 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> En este foro nos maravillamos día sí y día también de que no somos eternos, de que llega un momento en que las células ya se nos renuevan poco y nos ponemos viejos. Nos aferramos a la ilusión de que nosotros nos libraremos, y nos espanta ir viendo como los demás no libran, uno a uno van cayendo.
> 
> A mí me gusta seguir las vidas de actores desde el principio del cine, era lo mismo que ahora. Belleza unos años, un par de décadas, tres a lo sumo, y se acabó. Es una putada que el espíritu sea siempre joven, pero que el cuerpo y los sentidos vayan decayendo. Y una faena que no nos hayan educada en la realidad de la vida. Las religiones explicaban que estamos de paso, y que veníamos a hacer algo al mundo, pero en verdad para la mayoría de la Humanidad nunca ha habido demasiada libertad de elección, más allá de sobrevivir e intentar que los hijos de puta que mandan no nos esclavicen demasiado.
> 
> Esta mujer fue muy guapa y se conservó increíblemente hasta hace poco, según tengo entendido. Yo también tengo la suerte de parecer unos cuantos años menor a lo que soy, pero hace tiempo que cambié el chip para enfocarme en actividades que no dependan de la edad. El día que inventen algo que revierta la edad, pastillita y vuelta a los 20, pero no por ahora.




Que alguien haga un resumen


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (25 May 2022)

Quien te la diera muerta de 15 dias...


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Pese a los dientes?















Es un monumento.


----------



## patroclus (25 May 2022)

Con 57 tacos tiene que hacer buenas lentejas.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (25 May 2022)

Mónica Charolucci


----------



## rulifu (25 May 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> En la segunda foto se ve muy Charo.
> Pro no quita que fue (y es) de las mujeres más bellas que existieron jamás



Tu aprendiste en el colegio que el ser humano envejece no?


----------



## Falcatón (25 May 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Quien te la diera muerta de 15 dias...



No sé si eres un simple troll, un desequilibrado necrófilo o un inculto que no sabe ni de lo que habla, y encima no dices uno o dos. Tras quince días fuera de una cámara frigorífica sería como tocar una gelatina parda-verdusca maloliente soltado fluidos amarillentos de pus a la menor presión.

Si hubiera estado dentro de la cámara todo ese tiempo quedaría como una piedra fría a la que no podrías mover ni los brazos, menos aún separarle las piernas sin antes romperle los fémur para poder doblárselas o bien respetar los huesos pero desgajar con un cuchillo los músculos y tendones así que en vez de empalmarte te aseguro que devolverías lo que hubieses comido.

Pobrecilla Mónica, le deseo muchos años por delante pero que por si acaso cuando se le terminen que sea incinerada, no sea que su final se vea ensuciado por un pervertido.


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

Gracias!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2022)

Lo compensa con las lentejas

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LetalFantasy (25 May 2022)

Beautiful man.


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

Le compraré dos, una de naranja y otra de limón, ha sido usted todo un caballero.


----------



## LetalFantasy (25 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Es un monumento.



Es un manolo derroido.


----------



## Abstenuto (25 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Leticia Sabater, 55 palos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069817



Joder, qué horror. Qué coño se ha hecho


----------



## Abrojo (25 May 2022)

yo le daba hasta en la morgue


----------



## socrates99 (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> No está mal, aunque para esa edad y para los cuidados estéticos que tiene a su alcance pudiera tener menos derroición en la cara, es cierto, está más mayor de cara de lo que una mujer de 57 años bien conservada pueda estarlo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre con Monica Belluci es que habiendo sido, y aún siendo, guapísima, le falta algo....no sé, creo que ese algo que le falta se llama encanto, ángel, ....siempre ha sido demasiado siesa, demasiado esfinge. Repito, le falta algo, no tiene ángel; tampoco es lo que se llama sexi. No sé si me entendéis.



Dijo Jose Feliciano …


----------



## socrates99 (25 May 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Incluso ajada, sigue teniendo clase.



El ajo pica algo,pero para las lentejas van genial.


----------



## teperico (25 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Hay que ser un poco tonto para creer que una persona (sea hombre o mujer) va a estar fisicamente igual con casi 60 años que con veinte años. Esa mujer está estupenda para su edad.
> 
> P.D:
> Al igual que todos cagamos, todos envejecemos y todos seremos una ruina fisicamente tarde o temprano, si no nos morimos antes.



A ver, las personas, sean hombres o mujeres, envejecen distinto, sobretodo si se cuidan.

Mirad este pivón con 48 años (Kate Beckinsale):


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Es un monumento.



Ya veo que los dientes no importan.


----------



## Julc (25 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Leticia Sabater, 55 palos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069817



Joputa, hay que avisar antes de poner imágenes así.

Edit: Mi aporte Jennifer Connelly 52


----------



## socrates99 (25 May 2022)

Te lo compro y no te lo compro.
Hay hombres que la edad les sienta de Puta madre,pero rara vez ves a una mujer que le siente bien.
Por ejemplo:Jeff Goldblum,Sean Connery,Sam Neil,Paul Newman.
Mujeres,salvo a la Fletcher y a Catherine Hepburn la edad les sienta fatal.
Hablo de gente sin operarse.
Mira que era feo el Jeff Goldbum de joven,pero de mayor era hasta atractivo


----------



## Abort&cospelo (25 May 2022)

Sigue estando muy follable.


----------



## Calimero (25 May 2022)

jajajjaja mi ha echo reir Ud. Mis zanks del día se ha ganado.


----------



## pandiella (25 May 2022)

teperico dijo:


> A ver, las personas, sean hombres o mujeres, envejecen distinto, sobretodo si se cuidan.
> 
> Mirad este pivón con 48 años (Kate Beckinsale):



fijate en la definicion de la foto en la cara


----------



## Maxim Gorki (25 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> No está mal, aunque para esa edad y para los cuidados estéticos que tiene a su alcance pudiera tener menos derroición en la cara, es cierto, está más mayor de cara de lo que una mujer de 57 años bien conservada pueda estarlo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre con Monica Belluci es que habiendo sido, y aún siendo, guapísima, le falta algo....no sé, creo que ese algo que le falta se llama encanto, ángel, ....siempre ha sido demasiado siesa, demasiado esfinge. Repito, le falta algo, no tiene ángel; tampoco es lo que se llama sexi. No sé si me entendéis.



Es cierto, en mi opinión, es lo que les pasa a la mayoría de las actrices francesas, transmiten frialdad (Casta, Bardot, Deneuve ...), a diferencia de las italianas (Loren, Cardinalle, Lollobrigida ...).

La Belluci, siendo italiana, tras lo de Cassel, parece que se hizo más francesa que italiana.


----------



## baifo (25 May 2022)

Una mujer que envejece de manera natural le llaman "brutal". Lo brutal es el apagón de luces que hay en ésta sociedad.


----------



## Thundercat (25 May 2022)

Joder pues como quieres que esté a los 57?


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 May 2022)

Va estar buena incluso 3 meses después de muerta.


----------



## Thundercat (25 May 2022)

A otras les llega el muro a los 30, y esta en matrix 1 tenía 36, y menuda jaca


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1070118



El problema es que la inmensa mayoría de HactriceZ lo son por estar buenas, al igual que a los hombres se nos juzga por el dinero.

La mujer nace, y el hombre se hace. Pero papá tiempo siempre les pone a los dos en su lugar.


----------



## Petruska (25 May 2022)

No hijo, soy hembra y femenina, o creéis que solo escribís manolos en el foro


----------



## Biluao (25 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Leticia Sabater, 55 palos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069817



Esa sí que está igual que con 18.


----------



## Gouel (25 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> No.



Me has leído la mente.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 May 2022)

Ya quisieran las charos estar como esa señora.


----------



## Alf_ET (25 May 2022)

Tiene ya muchos años


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 May 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Es un manolo derroido.



No seas envidiosa, seguro que tú también tienes tus virtudes.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 May 2022)

Muerte existencial dijo:


> Ahora está mejor mi madre que la beluci satánica polifollada



Pasme el teléfono de tu madre plis. Gracias.


----------



## Pura Sangre (25 May 2022)

yo no veo una brootal derroción, veo una mujer de casi 60 tacos que todavía guarda una elegancia natural. Y también veo a un tonto abriendo hilos sin sentido.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ya veo que los dientes no importan.



Seguro que le vienen muy bien para comer zanahoria.


----------



## Kolobok (25 May 2022)

Mónica Belluci debe hacer unas lasañas que te cagas


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Mónica Belluci debe hacer unas lasañas que te cagas



Teresa Rodríguez hace cocletas antifascistas.


----------



## Pura Sangre (25 May 2022)

Nunca lo fue. Otra cosa es que los sociatas la promocionaran por ser una roja casada con otro rojo.

Carmen Sevilla, Concha Velasco, Marisol le daban mil vueltas


----------



## Dr.Nick (25 May 2022)

Charificazione completata


----------



## Azote87 (25 May 2022)

Estos hilos demuestran que el foro está lleno de maricones


----------



## electricogrado (25 May 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> En la segunda foto se ve muy Charo.
> Pro no quita que fue (y es) de las mujeres más bellas que existieron jamás



57 añitos tiene, eso no es MURO, muro seria ese aspecto siendo algo más joven, treinta 
, cuarenta y tantos ... pero tiene ya 57, solo 3 para 60...
Hace años que la mayoría de las de su edad parecen ancianas, esta aun se conserva bien para su edad.

Comparala con otras mujeres de su edad y veras que esta aun mejor conservada que la media.

El MURO es cuando alguien envejece prematuramente o esta muy mal en comparación a las personas de su edad
Además no se ha retocado nada, eso es algo muy importante y que denota estar mentalmente en la edad que tiene, el ser humano tiene que dejar de querer aparentar lo que no es, cuando lo haces la psique esta desconectada de tu momento vital, es una confusión mala para el ser pues te crees de una edad y generacion que no eres, y no vives el momento en el que estas de tu vida, todo eso es malo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libistros (25 May 2022)

En algún universo paralelo donde la PSOE no hubiera perdido la guerra pudiera ser, en éste nunca fue guapa.


----------



## pacopalotes (25 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Son 57 años, algunos no se qué esperáis. Y aún no le faltarán follamigos si quiere de su edad incluso más jóvenes.



se han criado con el porno HD con filtro a pelo los pobres.


----------



## qbit (26 May 2022)

No hay nada brutal en esa foto. Se va manteniendo muy bien acorde a su edad, no como otras que sí se derrumban y son a las que hay que mencionar como "derroición".


----------



## qbit (26 May 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> En la segunda foto se ve muy Charo.
> Pro no quita que fue (y es) de las mujeres más bellas que existieron jamás



Por cierto, sácala con los ojos abiertos para comparar, majadero.


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

Otra mujer florero que los burbumoris pierden por el camino, las dos siguientes son las cuarentonas Ayuso y Olona.


----------



## wonderwoman (26 May 2022)

Es guapísima y una mala foto la tiene cualquiera.


----------



## gromenauer (26 May 2022)

Una de mis jacas morenazas favoritas de joventú...

La otra era Salma Hayek... Por lo que parece se mantiene mucho mejor que la Belucci, con una edad similar, y aun tiene su que. Pero seguro que se ha hecho algunos retoques.


----------



## Hamazo (26 May 2022)

Ya quisiera tener 60 años yo y que esa fuera mi señora.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 May 2022)

maximum derroition que ha pasado en los ultimos 2 años?

derroicion repentina, hace 2 años estaba tremendisima.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Yo NO prefiero nada, porque yo soy una mujer también y opino como mujer y no tengo preferencias sobre otras mujeres. Me parece mucho más guapa Mónica Belluci que la momia enyesada de Nicole Kidman, eso sí.



Ya te digo.


----------



## Gothaus (26 May 2022)

El Muro continúa invicto. Invicto. Sic transit gloria mundi. A tomar por culo con la vieja. A por las veinteañeras.


----------



## Gothaus (26 May 2022)

Mejor tómese una Viagra, si lo que quiere es follarse a la derroguibellucci.


----------



## Gothaus (26 May 2022)

Yo me considero juapo porque soy la persona a la que más quiero en el mundo. Me hago unas pajas de flipar. Ya la noción de considerar el sexo con segundas personas me agota, por el trabajo que requiere. Mejor me amo a mí mismo.


----------



## Gothaus (26 May 2022)

Mejor una pinta de Schlenkerla Rauchbier Märzen. Ahí, ahumada a tope.


----------



## skan (26 May 2022)

No te jode, ya tiene 57 años. ¿Cómo quieres que esté con esa edad?

Monica Bellucci ha sido una de las mujeres más atractivas del mundo y durante más tiempo. Junto con Charlize Theron.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 May 2022)

Tras 2 hijas y 57 años, ya sería raro que no estuviese mínimamente derroída. Y ya me gustaría a mi tener esa derroición cuando llegue a su edad.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (26 May 2022)

Pero que os creeis que se iba a congelar para siempre igual? mirad a esa edad com estan el resto, esta señora y mujer hasta hace poco , muy poco era de 10, que lo tenga que decir yo...

Cuando la gran mayoria de mujeres y hablo incluso de guapas que se cuidan , pasados los 40-45... la cosa cae a base de bien, cuando esta con 50 seguia muy top.

Y en tios tambien a esas edades les llegaron los muros a los que nunca envejecian, aunque el Tom Cruise creo que se le nota menos pero se mata a entrenar cada puto dia y esta en la cienciologia esa xD



skan dijo:


> No te jode, ya tiene 57 años. ¿Cómo quieres que esté con esa edad?
> 
> Monica Bellucci ha sido una de las mujeres más atractivas del mundo y durante más tiempo. Junto con Charlize Theron.




Madre del amor hermoso... la musa de italia junto a las modelos esas que sacan en gifs siempre.

Y hasta no hace tanto vaya pivonazo en las pelis como salia.


----------



## Chortina Premium (26 May 2022)

Esa mujer morirá guapa y hermosa.


----------



## Funci-vago (26 May 2022)

Putos burbumoris, no sois mas retrasados porque sois demasiado vagos para entrenar. 

Ni un 1% de las mujeres llega a los 57 asi. Y sobre llega a los 57 teniendo aspecto de SEÑORA respetable, no de mamarracha que no sabe envejecer. 

Chapó por ella.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 May 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (26 May 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> En la segunda foto se ve muy Charo.
> Pro no quita que fue (y es) de las mujeres más bellas que existieron jamás



Espera que tu madre la gitana yonki pase de los 30...


----------



## keler (26 May 2022)

Vaya pedazo de mujer. Siempre me ha encantado, los que la critican me gustaría verles a ellos y sus bigos a la edad de 57 añazos.


----------



## Alf95 (26 May 2022)

Si estuviera así con menos de 40, aún, pero tiene 55-60 la mujer. Déjala envejecer...


----------



## Play_91 (26 May 2022)

Nunca me ha atraido esta mujer, yo soy de teens


----------



## Hippy Lollas (26 May 2022)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 May 2022)

La preysler , 71 años














Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 May 2022)

1 minuto 22 segundos que quedarán para la posteridad


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 May 2022)

Aquí no estamos hablando de lo que hace o lo wue se mete, si no como se conserva 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sada (26 May 2022)

cuanto daño hacen las rrss. igual pensáis que no vais a envejecer... que gente

un pibón de mujer.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 May 2022)

Y Mónica es 100% natural , a que si?
Lo que hay que oir

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Petruska (26 May 2022)

gromenauer dijo:


> Una de mis jacas morenazas favoritas de joventú...
> 
> La otra era Salma Hayek... Por lo que parece se mantiene mucho mejor que la Belucci, con una edad similar, y aun tiene su que. Pero seguro que se ha hecho algunos retoques.



A ver, que 57 años NO es tanto, y las mujeres estamos aun guapísimas a esa edad, no todas claro, las que somos guapas sí. Por los comentarios parece que se cree que una mujer de 57 es poco menos que la abuela del anuncio Fabada LITORAL, pues no, no es eso.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 May 2022)

Eso no está muy claro









Monica Bellucci: «¡Menos mal que existen los retoques!»


La actriz italiana, maestra de ceremonias del Festival de Cannes 2017, admite sin rodeos una práctica estética común en Hollywood




www.lasprovincias.es





Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 May 2022)

Tempus fugit. La alternativa es borrarse la cara como Madonna y dejar de parecer vieja y parecer un alien.


----------



## gabrielo (26 May 2022)

también sharon stone tiene el pacto con el diablo a ratos si bien maquillada y eso divina belluci cuando se maquilla y a poco que se arregle levanta rabos.

esta claro que la belleza tanto sharon stone como monica belluci la tienen ,la tenian y la tendrán otra cosa es la edad que no perdona pero aun así son mucho mas atractivas que muchas de 25 o 30 años


----------



## Max Kraven (26 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Leticia Sabater, 55 palos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069817



Parece que los han dado todos en la cara, qué pena.


----------



## Cicciolino (27 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Le compraré dos, *una de naranja* y otra de limón, ha sido usted todo un caballero.



De naranja nunca, Señá Petruska, no baia hustéc a himbocar a los oránshhshshshhs...


----------



## egolatra (27 May 2022)

las vacunas envejecen 10 años.


----------



## SPQR (28 May 2022)

Se llama cumplir años. Algunos pensais que moriréis siendo chavales de 15 o qué?

Y los lleva con bastante dignidad, no como esas que se llenan de botox y se ponen labios de nigra ntes, para acabar pareciendo un cartón piedra de comic.


----------



## teperico (7 Jun 2022)

Lea Thompson 61 AÑOS (pallaringas no):


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Jun 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Leticia Sabater, 55 palos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069817



Esto es una reptiliana que se le mueve el disfraz como al malo de Men In Black que era una cucaracha-alien


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> 1 minuto 22 segundos que quedarán para la posteridad



Tiene el ojo izquierdo pipa. No me lafo!


----------

